# Anyone hear of any investigation of hull found..



## Shortnsalty (Jun 8, 2010)

...from the missing sailors. Will they be conducting one on the found boat to see what went wrong?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

No, it is quite unlikely that this will happen. The keel seems to be missing from the picture posted in the news, and when the hull was last seen several days ago the hull was barely awash and it might have sunk by now. The costs involved in locating and then transporting the hull would be prohibitive and I don't know who would be willing to carry them (think in terms of > $150K and more).

It is highly likely that the water ingress the sailors radioed in came from the keel and it subsequently broke off. Without the keel itself, any diagnosis would be difficult to reach. It is hard to see what forensics could be done - it would most likely show shear forces but it won't be known how big the wave was that did it and thus one couldn't draw conclusions.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Zanshin - are you implying the keel sheered off due to a....wave??? 

That is just beyond frightening...I always thought keels were pretty secure and the only way to rip one off was by contacting something big. A whale...a container, or something else.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Heavy weather and a capsize might do it, if there were any existing problems with the keel. The crew reported taking on water before comms were lost, and that might have been coming from the hull-keel join. But there are so few facts known that any statement about possible causes would be pure conjecture and groundless.


----------

